# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Klubi i Milanistave 1

## Asteroid

FORCA  

MILAN !!!

----------


## Vinjol

o njerez ku jeni re o milanista  flisni re cfare keni ta bejmei milanin skuadresn me te ndjekur ne shqiperi apo jo ?
forza milannnnnnnnnn

----------


## Eros

:djall sarkastik:  Milan Nje here quajtur Djemt e kuq tani perfundojne ne vendin e katert ne Seria A.Gjaku eshte i kuq,Flamuri jon eshte i kuq e zi dhe si mund te jem une me inter ose juventus ato kane vetem te zeze.AC MILAN ESHTE KUQ e ZI.Tamam si Shqiptar qe jemi.Dhe Juventus ishte me fat kete vit.

ERINIK 
AC MILAN

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

DO FOTOT E LOJTAREVE?
JA KU I KE TE GJITHE MILANISTET E TERBUAR DHE TE MAGJISHEM!

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

GO FANTA SHEVA!!

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

JA DHE RUI COSTA!!!
DHE MOS HARRONI QE JANE DJAJTE KUQEZI :djall i nevrikosur:   :djall sarkastik:   :djall me brire:   :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

SERGINHO!!!!!!

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

JA DHE AMBROSINI

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

DHE PIRLO I MADH ESHTE :djall me brire:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

DHE GOLAT E INZHAGIT DUHEN :djall me brire:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

PO BOBANIN E MADH SE HARROJME :djall me brire:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

GO CONTRA BALLKANASI

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

EDHE PSE FITOI KUPEN ME BRAZILIN MBETET MILANIST ROQUEJA :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

AS DANEZET SMI LUN NJERI SIDOMOS HELVEGUN :djall me brire:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

U LODHA. NUK I VE DOT TE GJITH.
 POR AMA DIHET SE REZULTATI I KETYRE KAMPIONEVE SE MBLEDHUR SE BASHKU DO TE JETE VETEM GOL!!!! :djall me brire:   :djall sarkastik:   :djall i nevrikosur:   :djall i fshehur:

----------


## EndTironci

HALLALL PER FOTOT PLAKO

----------


## EndTironci

JA DHE NJI NGA ISH YJET E MILANIT

----------


## EndTironci

RJAKAADR

----------


## EndTironci

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOO

----------


## EndTironci

SERGINJO ME AMBROZININ

----------

